# Redline mini BMX bike- what year?



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone have an idea what year this Redline is? I looked on Redline's site and no luck. I am thinking about buying it for my son. They're asking $150 and I think it's too much if older than a few years old.

Thanks!
ez


----------



## slomo (Mar 28, 2004)

Not sure on the year of that one but the least expensive mini that Redline has now is here:

REDLINE BICYCLES › BMX RACE › 2012 MX MINI

At $350 for new, I personally don't think $150 is too bad if it's in good shape.

When I worked in a shop many moons ago we sold used bikes and always priced them about 1/2 of a comparable new bike.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

slomo said:


> Not sure on the year of that one but the least expensive mini that Redline has now is here:
> 
> REDLINE BICYCLES › BMX RACE › 2012 MX MINI
> 
> ...


good point. i'll be taking a closer look at it. thanks!


----------



## leadfoot321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Appears to be a 2003 model. BikePedia - 2003 Redline Signature Mini Complete Bicycle


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, it's a 2003 John Purse Signature.

If it's very well cared for and doesn't need much service, it's a reasonable price. I'd offer $125, but wouldn't walk away from $150 if you are intent on buying a complete bike.

Lowest price you'll see on a stock, alum. bike in exc. condition is $150. Lowest price on a cro-mo bike would be $100.

If he's the right height to be riding a mini, those cranks look awfully long for him. (Maybe it's just the pic, though.) Depending on his inseam, he ought to be anything from 130s to 155s. i.e. 20" inseam needs 140s. BMXHouston.com » Bike Tech (Adult sizes aren't accurate, but kid ones are.)

Good luck! The Redlines are fun little bikes.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for your responses, guys. No luck with this bike. I never heard back from the seller. I have a 5year old who is just about outgrowing his 16" bike so looking for a bigger bike. Not specifically for a race bike but have all options are open. Back to CL. Thanks again!


----------



## spistols (Dec 28, 2008)

If you are looking for a build/project, I have an expert BMX frame- tt is 19.5 inches, made by BREW out of North Carolina. It is bass boat sparkly black.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

spistols said:


> If you are looking for a build/project, I have an expert BMX frame- tt is 19.5 inches, made by BREW out of North Carolina. It is bass boat sparkly black.


thanks for the offer, but i just picked up this haro today for $50.

of course removed the training wheels. it's in really good shape too so that's nice. not a bad deal. looking forward to my 5-year old cruising around on it


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Eric Z said:


> thanks for the offer, but i just picked up this haro today for $50.
> 
> of course removed the training wheels. it's in really good shape too so that's nice. not a bad deal. looking forward to my 5-year old cruising around on it


Wow great score, I am also looking for a mini bmx for my 4 1/2 in hopes he will get in to racing or at least better than his $30 target bike.

I have been looking at local shops and most the haros start in the $3-400 range as do most so pretty much what i am planning to spend - Wish i could come across a deal like that but most in S.D. are $200 and would rather spend a little more for new. Good luck and hope you kid enjoy's


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

SoCalNomadRider said:


> Wow great score, I am also looking for a mini bmx for my 4 1/2 in hopes he will get in to racing or at least better than his $30 target bike.
> 
> I have been looking at local shops and most the haros start in the $3-400 range as do most so pretty much what i am planning to spend - Wish i could come across a deal like that but most in S.D. are $200 and would rather spend a little more for new. Good luck and hope you kid enjoy's


yeah, i was happy to find it on cl. the seller didn't know what she had. i think it was left from an ex or something like that and she said she just thought $50 was fair.

i wasn't even going to click on the ad because it just read "boy's bike 6-8 years old." that usually just means a cheap walmart bike. glad i clicked on it.

i did find though, it's a little big for my 5-year old. he's average size and his arms are fully extended and care barely reach the ground. it will just take some getting used to.

good luck!
ez


----------



## skylinedrive (Apr 25, 2012)

awesome bike for the tike!


----------

